
We're getting closer to the quantum internet, but what is it? - retpirato
https://electronics.howstuffworks.com/future-tech/quantum-internet.htm
======
retpirato
[https://youtu.be/jxZD2QdutEc](https://youtu.be/jxZD2QdutEc) also mentions
quantum internet

